# Styles?



## Bujingodai (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi, gonna be a dumb question for you guys. I am not a Karateka. I am doing a little class out of town and it is being hosted by a karate dojo.
I'd like to know somethings as some of my friends are instructors of different styles.

What is the major diff between . Goju, Kempo and Isshinryu. Are there any renegade styles that are looked down upon or set apart very different.
In Ninjutsu it is like that, jst wondering
How will a Ninjutsu practitioner fare in an Isshinryu Dojo? Philisophically


----------



## chufeng (Feb 18, 2003)

In an Isshinryu dojo...you won't get a lot of philosophy...at least not at a seminar...

Expect a fair amount of drills...
One step drills with a partner...
...and, maybe, a good beating while all of this happens (just kidding )

I have a great deal of respect for Isshinryu, as a system...many of the people I've met from that system are excellent martial artists and just good people...have fun!

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## GojuBujin (Feb 25, 2003)

Osu,

I don't know how one could honestly answer the question unless they were reasonably proficent in all the styles mentioned?

Many dojos that claim to be a part of the same system or style you will find they take different approach to teaching the art as well.

Just a thought.

Renegade style?

Michael C. Byrd
www.inigmasoft.com/goyukai


----------



## Bujingodai (Feb 25, 2003)

Nah,
I just wanted to get a rough run down on the differences so I don't look like a twit.

I have like 0 experience with Karate of any form. Just looking for education. It is an Isshinryu Dojo I am going to and I am a Ninjutsu practitioner who trains with one of them. I was only looking for how I would be received.

Thanks


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Jul 18, 2003)

I am in Issinryu karate and I have been for quite a while.  Issinryu is a great style.  I thourogly enjoy the workouts...it's not always drilling.  And, if we are drilling, they try to work different drills or make up new ones so we're not always bored of the same ones all the time.
:asian: :jediduel:


----------



## gojukylie (Aug 10, 2003)

I have to tell you that I don't know much about kenpo & isshinryu. I am a Goju studier and I can tell you a little about it if you like. 
I study Goju karatedo and I love it. The name means Hard & soft (Go & JU). It was originally created from the White Crane Kung Fu  from china. This means that the style has a combination of hard & soft techniques. The style incorporates a good balance of Basics (Kihon), Grappling, Kata (pre-arranged sequences of techniques created by the masters), and sparring. It also incorporates Bunkai (application) traditional Japanese, Okinawan and Self created, and some weapons training. We cover just about everything in good balance. That is a brief outline of what the Goju style consists of.

It is a great martial art for those who seek balance in their lives. Heaps of fun and exceptionally challenging. 

I love it.


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gojukylie _
> *I have to tell you that I don't know much about kenpo & isshinryu. I am a Goju studier and I can tell you a little about it if you like.
> I study Goju karatedo and I love it. The name means Hard & soft (Go & JU). It was originally created from the White Crane Kung Fu  from china. This means that the style has a combination of hard & soft techniques. The style incorporates a good balance of Basics (Kihon), Grappling, Kata (pre-arranged sequences of techniques created by the masters), and sparring. It also incorporates Bunkai (application) traditional Japanese, Okinawan and Self created, and some weapons training. We cover just about everything in good balance. That is a brief outline of what the Goju style consists of.
> 
> ...


Interestingly, Isshinryu was created from Gojuryu and another form...I see the similarities.


----------



## gojukylie (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IssinryuKarateGirl _
> *Interestingly, Isshinryu was created from Gojuryu and another form...I see the similarities. *



Would you be so kind as to educate me in the art of Issinryu. I would like to know about it. Ta.


----------



## pknox (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *Interestingly, Isshinryu was created from Gojuryu and another form...I see the similarities. *



I believe the other form was Shorin Ryu, right?  My understanding is that Isshin Ryu is a mix of Shorin (niahanchin, wansu, seisan, chinto, kusanku) and Goju (sanchin, seiuchin) katas, with one kata specific to Isshin Ryu - Sunsu.  Plus there are kobudo katas as well.  Therefore it would be a mix of representations of the Naha, Shuri, and Tomari styles, which explains the comprehensiveness.  I'm not sure that every dojo would do every kata, of course, and they're may have been others added as well.


----------

